# [ODMP] Colorado Springs Police Department, Colorado ~ February 22, 2006



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

A Detective with the Colorado Springs Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 22, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18153*


----------

